# Wild Fork Foods?



## mcokevin (Jun 3, 2021)

Has anyone tried wild work foods?  Looks like they have some great cuts at decent prices. Curious if anyone has tried them and what the experience has been.
Thanks!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

i have not, but have had them bookmarked for a while now and am interested too. some of their prices are weird, but i remember spares are ~$1.90


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2021)

I think 

 SmokinAl
 buys or has bought from them more than a couple times


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 4, 2021)

I'd be interested in hearing from someone who has purchased from them.  Just looked at their prices and they are pretty good.  I try to buy my meat when it goes on sale but Wild Fork beats my local regular prices.  Wondering on quality though!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2021)

Piney is right, I have bought several cuts of meat & seafood from them. Everything that I have bought was very high quality, & the prices are hard to beat. I think it cost me about $30 to join their club, and for that you get free overnight shipping for 1 year.
Al


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks Al, a friend of a friend who was deciding between being a lawyer and a chef clued me in to them (he chose lawyer, but still loves to cook).

I will be giving them a try. Looks really good on both quality and price!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 4, 2021)

I use Wild Fork pretty regularly. Majority of the time their prices beat what we might see locally (small community in southern IN) and I can find cuts that may not be readily found in our area. Just ordered some beef sort ribs because I just cannot find them around here unless I drive 30+ miles.

Quality has been good, but I normally stick to prime or choice Angus for the beef. I have bought ribeyes, prime rib roast, picanha, ribeye cap steak and a couple others. Very happy with all. In fact my wife thought the cap steak was exceptional, but it was cap steak and should be good.

I have purchased a couple of their "organic" whole chickens and was pleased. Did get a duck breast but my wife is not a fan of duck, so probably will not reorder it.

Not bought any pork from them (there is a couple Berkshire chops on my current order) so don't no feedback on pork yet. 

Only seafood I purchased from them was salmon and it was pretty good. A co-worker purchased some shrimp from them and wasn't overly impressed. She is a native of the Gulf coast and has some very defined seafood expectations.

I actually signed up for the $29 membership to get free delivery. It has definitely paid off having ordered from them 4x this year already. Their deliveries have always been timely and spot on. You usually have a choice of 3 receipt dates and everything comes in styrofoam cooler on dry ice.

I have access to large quantity orders of local beef, etc. but my freezer is normally full of venison and elk, so finding room for a beef half is hard to do.


----------



## Cabo (Jun 4, 2021)

I use them often too.  Last week I ordered baby backs, beef short ribs, pork shoulder and chix tenderloins.  
They also have seasonal specials (like package deals for complete Valentine's Day meals, etc.)
I have been pretty happy with most of the food.  You can even choose which day you want to have it delivered.  Everything comes frozen in styrofoam boxes so give yourself plenty of thaw time.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 4, 2021)

I hadn't heard of them so I just took a detour through their website. Many of the prices are the same as what I can get in a local grocery store. And they have cuts that I never see and would like to try, tri-tip being one. Plus the free shipping for members, seems like a great deal. I know that if I lived in southeast Florida, I would be shopping their stores.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Piney is right, I have bought several cuts of meat & seafood from them. Everything that I have bought was very high quality, & the prices are hard to beat. I think it cost me about $30 to join their club, and for that you get free overnight shipping for 1 year.
> Al


Is the free shipping nationwide? Heck If so I might join just for the price on spares.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Is the free shipping nationwide? Heck If so I might join just for the price on spares.



You have to go to their website & type in your zip code. In Florida they used to offer free shipping with no membership charge, but that has changed, so I would just check out the site & see whaat they have & if they will ship to your zip code.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Question about the membership.........once you become a member is there a minimum you have to buy at a time to qualify for free shipping? Last time I checked wildfork wasn't shipping to my location yet but just checked again and now they are. Fish prices look tempting


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Question about the membership.........once you become a member is there a minimum you have to buy at a time to qualify for free shipping? Last time I checked wildfork wasn't shipping to my location yet but just checked again and now they are. Fish prices look tempting



I seem to think it is a $50 minimum even with the membership, but I can't say for sure because my orders are always over $50. 

Without the membership I believe shipping is $14.95 per order for non-members. But I could be wrong. Only need to order twice in a year to pay for the membership at that rate.

When you place an order, they will tell you it is going to cost more than the prices appear. That's because final weights may be different that the estimated they show. But your card (or PayPal) is only charged based upon the final weight at the $/lb. quoted. My experience is that their final weights are not drastically different than the estimated they show for the item. 

May not be fore everyone, but like GonnaSmoke said, gives me an option to get a few cuts I cannot find regionally.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 4, 2021)

SmokinGame said:


> Only seafood I purchased from them was salmon and it was pretty good. A co-worker purchased some shrimp from them and wasn't overly impressed. She is a native of the Gulf coast and has some very defined seafood expectations.



For seafood, I used to buy from Seattle's Pure Food Fish Market ( site- www.freshseafood.com ) and was always VERY happy with the quality.


----------



## leol2 (Jun 4, 2021)

I use them frequently. Always happy with the products and pricing. One feature that is nice is that you pick your delivery day and they ship it out for it to be delivered on that day. Only negative is they put a hold on your card for the maximum pounds of meat so if you buy to racks of ribs at 3.5 lbs per rack they will put a  hold for 5 lbs until it is picked and shipped,  Caught me by surprise the first time they did it but the actual cost was pretty close to the original order,


----------



## whistlepig (Jun 4, 2021)

I have ordered many times from them and all their food has been high quality. $29.99 membership and free shipping $35.00 minimum


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for this post. Seems like something I might enjoy. The initial $29 doesn’t seem like a bad price, especially for overnight shipping.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 14, 2021)

Well, the smoking gods must be reading this forum.

On Friday I received an email that Wild Fork is opening a retail location about 10 minutes from my office.  It's in a part of town that's a pain to get to, so I might still do the membership.  That said, since they open in July I will check out the retail location and then figure if it makes sense.


----------



## cutplug (Jul 6, 2021)

I tried to use them for the 4th but got hosed.
 I received an email Thursday morning (July 1rst) that if I ordered that day I could get my order before the Holiday. I jumped on it for some beef short ribs and some duck legs.
 Placed the order and even chose next day delivery for an additional $35.  After I placed the order it said delivery for the following Wednesday. 
 I tried calling to clarify and the phones were busy but had an option for a call back. That was at 9:45 am and by 2:00 pm no call. Called again and got a bit of a huffy
customer service and was told the 35 dollar charge was for shipping on Tuesday for Wed. delivery. I asked what happened to before the holidays? He said other customers
 got in before me!  He offered no solution other than that I chose Wednesday for delivery which I did not. 
 Long story short is that I just cancelled the order but I was able to find short ribs local for a little cheaper. Wrote to CS but no reply.
 Wont be trying them again.....


----------



## mcokevin (Jul 6, 2021)

cutplug said:


> I tried to use them for the 4th but got hosed.
> I received an email Thursday morning (July 1rst) that if I ordered that day I could get my order before the Holiday. I jumped on it for some beef short ribs and some duck legs.
> Placed the order and even chose next day delivery for an additional $35.  After I placed the order it said delivery for the following Wednesday.
> I tried calling to clarify and the phones were busy but had an option for a call back. That was at 9:45 am and by 2:00 pm no call. Called again and got a bit of a huffy
> ...


Wow. That’s not a good experience at all. I’m thankful there will be a retail option near me soon. I’ll have a check in person before anything


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 6, 2021)

cutplug said:


> I tried to use them for the 4th but got hosed.
> I received an email Thursday morning (July 1rst) that if I ordered that day I could get my order before the Holiday. I jumped on it for some beef short ribs and some duck legs.
> Placed the order and even chose next day delivery for an additional $35.  After I placed the order it said delivery for the following Wednesday.
> I tried calling to clarify and the phones were busy but had an option for a call back. That was at 9:45 am and by 2:00 pm no call. Called again and got a bit of a huffy
> ...



This is good to know. Placed an order yesterday for tomorrow and my order hasn’t shipped yet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 7, 2021)

cutplug said:


> I tried to use them for the 4th but got hosed.
> I received an email Thursday morning (July 1rst) that if I ordered that day I could get my order before the Holiday. I jumped on it for some beef short ribs and some duck legs.
> Placed the order and even chose next day delivery for an additional $35.  After I placed the order it said delivery for the following Wednesday.
> I tried calling to clarify and the phones were busy but had an option for a call back. That was at 9:45 am and by 2:00 pm no call. Called again and got a bit of a huffy
> ...



Sorry to hear of your bad experience with them, I have ordered from them several times without any problems. Maybe they are getting too big too fast!
Al


----------



## cutplug (Jul 7, 2021)

I am sure they were swamped for the 4th, but there were so many mistakes at every level that it makes me wonder!
 Now if I ever get a reply from customer service that will be the tell tale sign!


----------



## cutplug (Jul 7, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> This is good to know. Placed an order yesterday for tomorrow and my order hasn’t shipped yet.
> [/QUOTE
> Sorry to hear, hope there is a plan B!


----------

